# Female 3 Year Old Must RE-Home Immediately



## Wad'sMom (Nov 3, 2007)

I rescued a three year old female pure bred from our local Humane Society the minute I found she was put there. We have worked for 6 weeks to successfully acclimate her with our 3 year old male GSD. She absolutely will not tolerate him. She is well behaved, obedience trained, house broken, we have had her updated on all shots and micro-chipped. Today they had another huge fight and damage was done to our male. 

My husband said I must place her immediately somewhere or he will have to return her to the Humane Society. It is too dangerous breaking up the fights. Keeping them separate all the time is not fair to either because of exercise and family time. We also have a17 year old daughter who we are afraid to allow them both together with in the event a fight would break out. I really thought I could make this work...we have tried positive reinforcement, time-out, crating, e-collar.......

If anyone can help......


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Is she spayed? Is your male neutered? What did the shelter tell you about her when you got her? I assume you didn't take the time to see if she and your male dog would get along before bringing her home? Do you have pictures of her you can post? Is she registered? If not, how do you know she's purebred?  Tell us a bit about her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to put where you live....


----------



## Wad'sMom (Nov 3, 2007)

I rescued and fostered her with the understanding I could bring her back within two weeks. We kept thinking it would get better....she nips at him constantly. She would be perfect as an only dog. I believe it is all jealousy.

I fostered her and I was told by the Humane Society and dog warden she was a purebred purchased by her prior owner in Michigan. The owner and the neighbor had a dispute over her because she was allowed to run lose in the neighborhood and got in a fight with another neighborhood dog. We visited her twice at the Humane Society and had her with the dogs there and she was fine.

She is in my profile picture on the left. My male is neutered and extremely tolerant and patient. She is spayed. My male weighs 120 lbs. and she weighs 60 lbs. but she gets the best of him every time.

We did the introductions recommended on this forum, we have repeatedly walked them together, no toys, supervision at all times, but she is constantly nipping at his face and legs. He blows up and then it is an all out brawl.

We are in Southeastern Ohio...Marietta...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is there a GSD rescue fairly local to you? I would go that route, re-homing her successfully is going to be hard otherwise. 
She obviously needs placement in a one dog home. 
Do you/did you practice NILIF with her and your male? 
Do you know of the name of the breeder in MI(just for my own curiosity)?


----------



## Wad'sMom (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, I have tried clicker and NILIF.....

I did not know who the breeder was because the owner was from Ohio. The prior owner who surrendered her to the Dog Warden said he got her from Michigan.

I did not want to know the prior owner because I was disgusted with how she had been kept. We fostered her within two days of her arrival at our Humane Society because I know the manager. 

She was underweight, her coat was hideous and she had skin issues. We have since gotten the skin issues under control after an antibiotic, she has gained weight and her coat is looking great. I fostered her for two weeks and really we just kept thinking we could make this work through patience and constant positive reinforcement. Otto actually has improved in the six weeks we have had her, when we first brought her home he was fine until one nip on her part, now he will tolerate and ignore it all day with her hovering and circling him until he has had it. 

Yes, we give them breaks from each other and so forth. Separate rooms for feeding, no toys or high value items, hikes and exercise.....We have just had blood drawn one too many times and feel it is not safe for either and it is not fair to Otto who we have had since he was a puppy. He is under unfair stress.


----------



## Wad'sMom (Nov 3, 2007)

Pictures by Kim_Miller-Depue - Photobucket


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If you don't want her at a shelter or rescue have you considered Craig's list with a rehoming fee and interviews to find a good home? Can you advertise on Pet finder? This is a GSD forum so most of us have other dogs and it sounds like this girl needs to be an only dog in the home. I don't blame you for wanting to keep your male safe but would you consider a private trainer?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This sounds very much like a situation posted by another member earlier this year, though the dog (also female) was aquired under different circumstances. It took a huge effort and many months to find her a home, she was dominant and constantly picked on the (more submissive) male. I sympathize with what is going on, it's very tough - and while it certainly sounds as though she needs to be an only dog, 6 weeks is also not a lot of time for two dogs to establish a pack order. It can take 6 months or more sometimes (I know, it happened to me, but they finally worked it out) depending on the dogs. I disagree with the suggestion to post her on Craigslist, too many unsavory characters there trolling for dogs, and not to give them a good home. Certainly you could try Petfinder, but rescue is the best route if you can find one to take her -and that may be the hard part, most are slammed this time of year, people dump their dogs before a major holiday. If you take her to a shelter you will have to be honest about her temperament - and she stands a real chance of being PTS if they test her with another dog and she reacts negatively.

I would start today by Googling every rescue you can find, including neighboring States, and see if there is any help for you. Otherwise, if your husband insists on "immediately" your only option will be the local HS. (And do not use an e-collar - not the tool for every dog, it can actually make the situation worse, especially if you are not experienced in using one.)
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge - :angel:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats exactly why I said Craigslist....a dog like that has a poor chance of being fostered and won't last long in a shelter. An ad on Craigslist is not a death sentence to some idiot with no dog experience especially when you screen and meet the potential owners, and require a rehoming fee. Make the people meet you at a neutral place with the dog to see how they interact and get a better feel from them after screening telephone calls so not to waste your time Good homes can be found in all sorts of places and if you take your time you can feel the right home for this girl out.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with Zoey's mom.

Not sure why people keep recommending that people put their private dog on petfinder. While there are petfinder classifieds for the general public, that is no different than craigslist. The main petfinder site is only available (for listing) to licensed rescues and shelters. The average joe can't put their dog on petfinder.

There is nothing different with craigslist vs petfinder vs kijiji vs siteabc. They are all internet databases that one can post and search on (petfinder classifieds that is). You don't find a good home based on the site the dog is "advertised" on. You find a good home through proper screening on the individual people.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Many rescues and shelters will courtesy post a dog - if you are willing to foster, while trying to find a home. I would get my dog on as many sites as possible.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

> I would start today by Googling every rescue you can find, including neighboring States, and see if there is any help for you.


Finding GSD rescues is relatively easy (Google search of "German Shepherd rescue" along with your state/close states), but sometimes finding all the private all-breed rescues is not. A tip to make them easier to find: Go to Petfinder, and do a search as if you are looking for a dog. Do NOT choose a breed, but do choose "dog" (under "animal") and do put your zip code in. You will then get a LONG list of many pages of all the dogs of every breed, available through various shelters AND private rescues. Click on their names, read about them, and e-mail/call those you feel comfortable with. (Or fill out their surrender form.) Because you put in your zip code, you're going to get a list of all the local (and as suggested, neighboring states etc) ones that might be able to help. Don't wait though - they sometimes take days to get back to you because they're stretched thin.

Good luck with this - has to be really difficult.


----------



## Wad'sMom (Nov 3, 2007)

I have spoken to the manager at the shelter. We are going to donate on a regular basis and keep tabs until she is re-homed or rescued. They know the circumstances. Another fear with keeping her is one of us getting bit in the attempt to break them up.....we do not want to lose our other GSD or home insurance due to a mandatory hospital report if one of us requires medical treatment. We know to grab from hind legs and the proper way to break them up, but it is a risk. The fights have broken out without warning. She is so sly about it. Typical body language does not occur.

We are not new owners or inexperienced. My husband raised dobermans and I had shepherds. This is just very sad circumstances and I have never participated in a forum before so thought I would get your feedback. It makes perfect sense now that I think about it that the majority of members would be multiple dog owners...duh....

We are experienced with e-collar usage and we were only using it when recall attempts (and the pepperoni treat) was not enticing enough to call her off. It was quite effective, but the minute it was removed she knew it. I also realize six weeks is not a long time, but in our circumstances it is too big of a risk. We both work and our time at home is spent with the dogs, but it is precious time that involves being able to have them together to give them maximum exercise and attention.

I know the shelter manager and we are keeping close tabs. I will not let her be PTS. I could not bear it. We are a small town and I trust our Humane Society to do a good job in her placement. 

Any other help you could offer would be appreciated with getting the word out. I am googling Sherpherd Rescues now....The shelter manager said there was one he could contact.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Dear Kim, If she is NOT people aggressive, but needs to be in an only dog home, I am happy to courtesy post her on my website. I'm in South Carolina but any/everyone looking for German Shepherds will have her come up.
Pls email me off list..my email is on my petfinder site, including your phone number ,location and we can communicate
Best
Walton


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Kim, is this post the dog you're talking about here? Would probably be helpful for people here to have the cross-reference, if so.


----------



## Wad'sMom (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, I didn't know she was listed somewhere else. I am currently waiting to hear from the shelter. There is a pet-less couple coming from Pittsburgh to see her. Fingers crossed. I have also arranged for our vet to release her records for any potential owners.


----------

